# An early morning Rave ;)



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks again to Nerys and Rory for delivering her in the wee hours of the morning, and a big thank you to Timberwolf for my early x-mas pressie.

I didn't want to take too many pics as I wanted her to have chance to settle in properly, so more pics tonight. However, here's the latest addition to our family.

Rave.









Rave and Daddy (it was 1am, and I take no responsability for my appearance)


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

OH wow Rave is so cute.......cant wait to meet her :2thumb: What flavour is she as she looks quite a pale choccy colour?

I see it was another early hours skunk delivery :whistling2::whistling2: you are going to be gettign one hell of a reputation :lol2::lol2:

So glad she has finaly arrived : victory:: victory:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> OH wow Rave is so cute.......cant wait to meet her :2thumb: What flavour is she as she looks quite a pale choccy colour?
> 
> I see it was another early hours skunk delivery :whistling2::whistling2: you are going to be gettign one hell of a reputation :lol2::lol2:
> 
> So glad she has finaly arrived : victory:: victory:


Lol, doesnt help that my phone has "Nerys - Skunk Dealer" in it... if someone were to look at my phone, they'd be highly susspicious.

I think we've agreed that she's a Champagne as she's far too pale to be a choc.

And to be fair to Nerys, one reason it was so late was because I was in Brum at a gig til late (all in all a good night )


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Congratulations guys :no1:

Comparing to Koko Rave def looks Champers ...

Skunkfest II :whistling2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

mini skunk fest later as punk and indie get to meet rave for the first time.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

its going to be mad!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwww tom an kat rave is gorgas :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Hehe. Thanks Emma


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I for one (and Nizhi of course) cant wait for Skunkfest No2 and, as its a celebration of the new arrival, Kat & Tom can bring the "champagne", Caz can provide the "choccie" & I will bring the cakes :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Well I for one (and Nizhi of course) cant wait for Skunkfest No2 and, as its a celebration of the new arrival, Kat & Tom can bring the "champagne", Caz can provide the "choccie" & I will bring the cakes :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
:roll2:you really do surpass yourself sometimes kenneth...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Well I for one (and Nizhi of course) cant wait for Skunkfest No2 and, as its a celebration of the new arrival, Kat & Tom can bring the "champagne", Caz can provide the "choccie" & I will bring the cakes :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
And if i can get there then it will be havoc :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> And if i can get there then it will be havoc :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


 

:lol2: and you can bring the 'Ice' for the 'Champagne'...


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh, one thing I wanted to ask all you skunky people.
Would any one be interested in fully loaded babies next season?
We're at the point with punk where we need to decide to breed or snip, so I'm after some info.
If people are interested, we will keep one of punk or rave (prob rave) entire, and have a single litter of stink bombs. I want to be sure people are interested before I risk bringing more unwanted animals into the world.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry, just to go off topic a second... if the colour in Raves photos is true, she looks much more apricot from the skunk colours webpage...

skunk colors

(sorry to interrupt :whip


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Sorry, just to go off topic a second... if the colour in Raves photos is true, she looks much more apricot from the skunk colours webpage...
> 
> skunk colors
> 
> (sorry to interrupt :whip


Yeah going by the colours on this page, she does look more Apricot from the photo http://www.skunkhaven.net/images/Colors.pdf

To answer your question Tom, not sure - just getting used to Nizhi being here & was hoping to get another one sooner rather than later so they can settle in together - and gang up on the dogs of course :lol2:

Not sure if I could cope with a fully loaded......I guess it will put quite a few people off........has anyone else off forum sold fully loaded skunks this year? If so, did they sell quickly?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Actually I think we need more pics to help us all decide :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

You guys wanted more pics! Hmmmm... OK.
You asked for this.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hee hee awwwwwwwwwwwwww they are soooooooooo cute looks like intros went well too : victory:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

what lovely skunks almost makes me want another one


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

are there colours silver back, classic and apricot lol
there so stunning


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats my carrot leave it alone :devil::lol2::lol2:


fantastic pics kat :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Theres a lot of underlying yellow so she may pale of a fair bit under all that.  she needs a bath, stinky little wench! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Reiyuu said:


> Theres a lot of underlying yellow so she may pale of a fair bit under all that.  she needs a bath, stinky little wench! lol


 
LOL bless her 

siku has an orange tum at the mo god knows what he has been laying in :lol2::lol2:

he is an albino and orange skunky at the mo :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

might give her a bath when i get home tonight if i feel up to it, otherwise she'll have to wait til tomorrow morning


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Dont the look great together.......so kewl :2thumb:

I think the next Skunkfest is going to be fun :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I just need to try bum a lift to it then there will e my 2 there too :flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I just need to try bum a lift to it then there will e my 2 there too :flrt:


Well with the weather forecast, maybe you could borrow a sled & use the dogs to get you down here? :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Well with the weather forecast, maybe you could borrow a sled & use the dogs to get you down here? :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 whats the forcast???? -=panics=-


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Reiyuu said:


> whats the forcast???? -=panics=-


 
*SNOW :lol2::lol2::lol2:*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Well with the weather forecast, maybe you could borrow a sled & use the dogs to get you down here? :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
Oooo thats a good ide rig em up an away we go :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

erm... do you think that was enough pics Kat???:whistling2:

I vote Rave = Apricot : victory:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

looks like Rave settled in ok. Makes me want skunky number 3:mf_dribble:.My kitchen floor becomes skunky playground too:mf_dribble:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2: and you can bring the 'Ice' for the 'Champagne'...


if you ask me, the last thing that skunk needs is crystal methamphetamine. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> if you ask me, the last thing that skunk needs is crystal methamphetamine. :lol2:


LOL my lil man is addictive but not illegally addictive :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> if you ask me, the last thing that skunk needs is crystal methamphetamine. :lol2:


 

And _you_ put crystal meth in champagne??? :whistling2:

:lol2:

No, my suggestion was much more innocent ...

Emma's bino skunk 'Siku' means 'Ice' in inuit :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Pouchie said:


> And _you_ put crystal meth in champagne??? :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> ...


You can take the boy out of luton.... but you cant take the luton out of the boy.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, needless to say, the intros went very well, and so long as no one touches her carrot, Punk is very accepting of both Indie and Rave. Indie and Rave get on very well, however, Indie keeps going back to make sure Punk is ok, and Rave is happy enough to do her own thing without the others.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, even more pics;

Dinner time








Mid-Nom!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I love that, Rave is like 'ooo a vegetable :mf_dribble:' LOL

Do you think Indie and Rave recognised each other?


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> I love that, Rave is like 'ooo a vegetable :mf_dribble:' LOL
> 
> Do you think Indie and Rave recognised each other?


 To be honest, no, they seemed totally indifferent to each other, Rave was far more interested in finding the lost blueberries behind the cage stack, and Indie was too interested in Punks carrot. lol.

They are all accepting of each other, but I wouldnt call them sociable with each other yet.
Rave has calmed down really well, she's also the best one when it comes to being picked up


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shes reallllyyyyy cute, i love her colouring, i love the chocs, and of course apricots!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> Yes, even more pics;
> 
> Dinner time
> 
> ...


 

she is just scrumpcious :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

nom nom nom


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

gorgeous skunky hun:flrt:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

really need to log out of jons account :S lol
think he may get slightly annoyed that im making all these posts with :flrt:'s in them in his name
Luce


----------



## redheadkelj (Sep 25, 2008)

They are beautiful! :flrt: So jealous!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

we know its you really jon!


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

yesterday I learned for the first hand what can happen when you have a skunk on your lap, talc powder in your one hand, your phone in the other, and a skunk who doesnt want to be brushed and cleaned....
I looked like I'd spilt Reiyuus foundation powder over my face and done a dance to some strange god....


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Rain said:


> yesterday I learned for the first hand what can happen when you have a skunk on your lap, talc powder in your one hand, your phone in the other, and a skunk who doesnt want to be brushed and cleaned....
> I looked like I'd spilt Reiyuus foundation powder over my face and done a dance to some strange god....


You say it was talk.. I know you have been in my make up bag again


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2: no it really was meeeeee...

Hows she settling in hun? i give up attempting to brush mine, shes not a fan lol

x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> yesterday I learned for the first hand what can happen when you have a skunk on your lap, talc powder in your one hand, your phone in the other, and a skunk who doesnt want to be brushed and cleaned....
> I looked like I'd spilt Reiyuus foundation powder over my face and done a dance to some strange god....


 
LOOOOOOOOl Oh Tom i have the mental image of you prancing round the room with Kats make up on now :lol2::lol2:

class i needed a good laff 

thank you Tom :2thumb::no1::lol2::lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

No updates so thought I would ask how rave is settling in? Is the house completely trashed now there are 3 of them ? :lol2:


----------

